# Trying to identify what generation Savannah I own



## BenC21 (Sep 25, 2020)

So I just rescued a Savannah mix kitten and I was hoping someone would be able to help me expect how large/Savannah blood he has in him. If anyone can help me I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I googled "savannah kittens", but your little guy really doesn't look anything like them. I'm not sure what the people you adopted him from told you. He's an adorable moggie. Probably a DSH (domestic short haired) cat. Sometimes hard to tell what length the hair will be at this point.


----------



## BenC21 (Sep 25, 2020)

lol I said Savannah mix, the father is Maine ****


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Do you know what color the father is? They honestly don't look like they have any Savannah or Maine **** in them, but I could be wrong.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

There's no way to tell their background.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

marie73 said:


> There's no way to tell their background.


I agree. Without their parents papers, they're just moggies.


----------



## BenC21 (Sep 25, 2020)

Kitty827 said:


> Do you know what color the father is? They honestly don't look like they have any Savannah or Maine **** in them, but I could be wrong.


----------



## BenC21 (Sep 25, 2020)

The Savannah mother was 33 pounds and the father they think is a Maine **** mix and is 14 lbs and around 10 months old


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Considering the mother's weight, she is probably a second generation, therefore the kittens would be a third generation.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Well, technically, they'd have 50% Savannah blood, and maybe 10% or less serval blood. Just an estimate.


----------

